# Help with London to Paris



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

OK - DH had a heart procedure on Wed., so there was a chance I would have to cancel my trip to London on Thurs. - He's fine and I don't have to cancel, but...because I waited to buy my Eurostar Tix they are sold out except for really really expensive tickets.

Any suggestions?  I have a hotel Resv. for the night of April 15th - I might be able to move it to another night - but the whole week looks bad and I'm having trouble with the Eurostar website, too.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you ruled out flying? One way ticket is $124. 

Unless you meant Paris, Texas that is.

Yeah the website seems to be challenged tonight. Just hangs for me on the search.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Eric - where do you see $124?  Does that include taxes?  The cheapest I'm seeing is $433 PP RT.


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 7, 2009)

Did you check Easyjet? I think they should be around 200$ rt (kayak.com brings them up but I would still check Easyjet.com)


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks!  - Will do!


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am not sure if it is worth it, but usually SPG flights has rt tickets starting at 15K spg points...but didn't check your dates.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

Ohhhh...thanks!


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 7, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks Eric - where do you see $124?  Does that include taxes?  The cheapest I'm seeing is $433 PP RT.



Orbitz, on British Airways. But I thought you only needed one-way, so it is probably double that.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks anyway, Eric!

What is Easy Jet's closest airport to London?   Gatwick, Stansted or Luton?


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 7, 2009)

Denise,

London LUTON looks to be the cheapest


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

What's the cheapest/easiest public transportation to Luton from Kensington?

Approx. how long it the trip?

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 7, 2009)

Denise,

There are coaches every 20mins from London Victoria Coach Station to Luton Airport. Cost approximately £13 pp.  Trip takes about 1 hr 20 mins.

You will probably need to get cab from Allen House to the coach station

Check out times & fares at the National Express website at http://www.nationalexpress.com


----------



## JoanE (Apr 11, 2009)

*eurostar*

hi denise- i just booked our tickets thru rick steves - but just came accross this in his book:
Britain Shrinkers 1-2 day tours to Paris from London - they say cost is less than tickets alone - 129 pounds for 1-day paris tour- unescourted - here's the phone number 0800-587-7660 or www.britainshrinkers.com
hope this is helpful - i can't get back to the posts without loosing what i've written to determine if this is after the fact.
joan e


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 11, 2009)

JoanE said:


> hi denise- i just booked our tickets thru rick steves - but just came accross this in his book:
> Britain Shrinkers 1-2 day tours to Paris from London - they say cost is less than tickets alone - 129 pounds for 1-day paris tour- unescourted - here's the phone number 0800-587-7660 or www.britainshrinkers.com
> hope this is helpful - i can't get back to the posts without loosing what i've written to determine if this is after the fact.
> joan e



Joan,

Minimize your browser and open another browser (either a different browser or the same one you're already using - you can have more than one open at once). Then switch back and forth between browsers to accomplish what you want and without losing your place in the post you are working on.


Richard


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 11, 2009)

Are thee any sites that sell discount Eurostar tickets?  Also how far in advance should you buy them.  HAve a trip to London and Paris planned this summer


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 11, 2009)

Generally, for LCC's in Europe, the best sites are www.wegolo.com , www.whichbudget.com , and www.skyscanner.com

When flying an LCC into Paris, make sure they fly into either CDG or Orly, which are reasonably convenient to the city.  Ryanair and a couple of others fly into an airport called Beauvais for Paris, which is really inconvenient.  For London, Gatwick is my favorite airport, but I would take Luton or Stansted over ''the hell that is Heathrow'' as one UK publication called it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 11, 2009)

We decided not to go to Paris - the Eurostar is just way to much at this point, and since we were just going for over night, it didn't seem worth the trouble of flying out of Luton.  We will just put Paris on hold for another trip - thanks to everyone who offered advice!


----------



## JoanE (Apr 18, 2009)

*eurostar tickets*



howard said:


> Are thee any sites that sell discount Eurostar tickets?  Also how far in advance should you buy them.  HAve a trip to London and Paris planned this summer



hi- booked my tickets 3 weeks prior to use date- however, I did have to rearrange my trip some to make it all work out and I'm traveling last week of April- I think summer might be trickier.  I did go thru Rick Steves- ticket sales was confirmed promptly and received tickets within 3 days. we paid $150.00 + some small fee for round trip London to Paris - I think one-way is $90.00
hope this helps
joane


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 18, 2009)

Ticket outlets in the US for tickets to travel by train in Europe cost more than if bought in Europe, sometimes MUCH more.  I would price them in Europe first if you can, so you know how much extra you are being charged in the states.


----------

